# Secure Your Folder!!



## Ron (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey frens,
   This may not be a new tactic for most of u guys but still    I thought it might be useful for the ones who are not aware of it.
   There is a simple and easy method for securing ur    folder……Just u need is a
      Operating System-Win XP or Later, and
      New Technology File System (NTFS)
Steps:
1.Make a folder in NTFS drive.

2.Then Right click on it and view its propertie

3.A dialog box will appear

4.Now, Click On "Security Tab" and then on "Advanced"      button located there

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6439/607260622gk.jpg

 5.A dialog box will appear. Click on "Permissions" Tab      and then uncheck the check-box "_Inherit from parent the permission      entries that apply to child object. Include it with entries explicitly      defined here_."

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/9894/122625863df.jpg

 6.The      moment u uncheck the checkbox, a dialog box appears which will ask u to copy      or remove the Permission. Simply click on Remove.

7.Now      click On "OK" BUTTON.

8.It      will ask for Confirmation. Click on "YES"

9.Again      Click "OK"   Now, try to access the folder. A message will appear "The    folder is not accessible. Access is Denied".
Additionally u wont be able to    cut, copy, delete or see the size of the folder………
You can    also change the folder icon and hide the folder to lock the folder.

Updated: How to access the folder.
   Steps:
1.Click      on "Properties" and then on Security tab.

2.Click      on "Add" button".

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2769/536652867sy.jpg

3.Now      enter the name of the user who will be authorized to access the folder.

4.You      can search the user name by clicking on "Advanced" button and then clicking      on "Find now" button.   

*img456.imageshack.us/img456/476/867234050ek.jpg

5.Select the user name and click OK button thrice.   
---------------------------------------------------
Pls    Comment On this post……………


----------



## n2casey (Jan 9, 2007)

Thx for posting but already knowing that.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes. It has been discussed here many times. 
However, it is a good info for Beginners here. Keep posting Ron. Reps for you!


----------



## anandk (Jan 9, 2007)

good. the more u share such, the more u learn  thanx. *www.smiliegenerator.de/s31/smilies-45194.png


----------



## Ron (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks buddy..........


----------



## Ron (Jan 14, 2007)

> Hey Frens,
> I accidentally found this tactic…….. When I was doing something else…………..
> This trick will give extra protection to your files and folders……..
> 1. First of all make a New Compressed (zipped) Folder from file>new> Compressed (zipped) Folder.
> ...


  ====
  Pls comment on this post. 
  I will be waiting for it….


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice finding


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

@ Ron

Well I was knowing that but thx for it. Keep posting.


----------



## Ron (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice To See Ur Valuable Comment And Feedback........
======================
Pls Reputte Me If U consider My Work.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 23, 2007)

It isnt working i have c drive formatted in NTFS but still the security tab doesnt appears


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 23, 2007)

^^
Just disable the option "*Use Simple File Sharing*" in *View* tab of *Tools -> Folder Options*.


----------



## Ron (Mar 4, 2007)

*Tutorial:-Secure Your files And Folders*

Guys,
I am posting this tutorial  "Secure Windows Xp Ntfs Files And Shares" again with full details..........( Posted before in Post 1 Of This Thread)
Source:TechRepublic
----------
Windows XP's NTFS file system, and permissions assigned to folder shares, are designed to protect files and folders from being access by unauthorized parties, whether those parties are internal or external to an organization. Here's how to ensure you're administering NTFS permissions and file shares appropriately.

*File Share Permissions*

  Most users begin sharing files with workgroups, or peer-to-peer networks, by following these steps:
Right-clicking the folder containing the documents,      spreadsheets and files they wish to share.
Selecting Sharing And Security      from the pop-up menu.
Selecting the Share This Folder button from the Sharing      tab of the folder's Properties dialog box. (*Figure A*)
*Figure A*
  *i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/ee/fileshares/Properties.jpg  A folder's Properties dialog box is used to configure share-level permissions for users and groups.
Entering a Share Name for the folder.
Optionally supplying some wording describing the      folder's contents within the Comment field.
Clicking OK.
However, that method won't always work as you intend, especially on Windows XP systems formatted with NTFS (in which conflicting NTFS permissions can prevent an intended user from accessing those resources -- more on that in a moment). Worse, Windows XP's default share permissions behavior is set to provide Everyone with access to the share's contents.
  It's also important to note that Windows XP's Simple File Sharing, enabled by default, must be turned off to specify different permissions for different users. To turn off Simple File Sharing:
Open Windows Explorer.
Click Tools.
Select Folder Options.
Click the View tab.
Within the Advanced Settings window, scroll to the      bottom and uncheck the box for the Use Simple File Sharing (Recommended)      option.
Click OK.
To remove the Everyone permissions, and specify varying access permissions different users should receive to a file share:
Right-click the folder you wish to share.
Select Sharing And Security      from the pop-up menu.
Click the Permissions button. The Permissions For_FolderName_ dialog box will appear. (*Figure B*)
*Figure B*
  *i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/ee/fileshares/Permissions.jpg  Share permissions are configured using the Share Permissions tab (reached by clicking the Permissions button from a shared folder's Properties dialog box.
Highlight Everyone from within      the Group Or User Names window.
Click the Remove button.
Click the Add button. The Select Users Or Groups dialog box will appear. (*Figure C*)
*Figure C*
  *i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/ee/fileshares/SelectUsersOrGroups.jpg  Specify users and groups by entering them in the Enter The Object Names To Select window and clicking OK.
Within the Enter The Object Names To      Select window, specify the users' names for whom you wish to provide      access, then click OK.
Highlight (within the Group Or      User Names window) the names of the users and groups you selected and      specify the appropriate permissions (Allow or Deny for Full Control,      Change and Read are the options that appear) within the Permission For _Username_ or _Group_ dialog box.
Click OK to apply the changes and close the dialog box;      click OK to close the _FolderName_ Properties dialog box.
The *Full Control* permission enables a user or group to read, write, delete and execute files within the folder. Users possessing Full Control permission can also create and delete new folders within the share.
  The *Change* permission enables a user or group to read and change files within the folder and create new files and folders within the shared folder. Users with Change permission can also execute programs within the folder.
  The *Read *permission, meanwhile, enables a user or group to read files within the share and execute programs located within the folder.
  Windows XP systems formatted with the NTFS file system provide additional permission settings. The next section reviews configuring NTFS permissions.
*
NTFS Permissions*

  Windows NTFS permissions provide a host of additional permissions options. In addition, NTFS permissions can be applied to a single file or folder. 
  Before configuring NTFS permissions, first ensure the Windows XP system is configured to use the NTFS file system:
Click Start.
Click Run.
Type _compmgmt.msc_ and click OK. The Computer Management      console will appear.
Highlight Disk Management within the Storage section to      learn the file system in use for each of the system's drives.
If a hard disk or partition isn't formatted using NTFS, you can upgrade the disk by typing _convert X: /fs:ntfs_ where _X_ denotes the drive requiring the upgrade. Using the convert command, you can upgrade a drive to NTFS without losing its data. However, it's always best to confirm you have a working backup on hand before executing the command.
  To configure NTFS permissions:
Right-click the file or folder you wish to share.
Select Properties from the pop-up menu.
Click the Security tab.
Use the Add/Remove buttons to add and remove      permissions for users and groups.
Highlight the respective user or group within the Group      Or User Names window and specify the appropriate      permissions from within the Permissions For _User/Group_ window using the provided Allow and Deny      checkboxes. (*Figure D*)
Click OK to apply the changes.
*Figure D*
  *i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/ee/fileshares/NTFSProperties.jpg  NTFS permissions permit applying more granular rights, as compared to folder shares.   

Note that, by default, subfolders will inherit permissions from parent folders. To customize permissions inheritance, click the Advanced button found on the share or filename's Properties dialog box.
  Several NTFS permissions are available:
*Full Control --* enables a user or group to      perform essentially all actions, including view files and subfolders,      execute application files, list folder contents, read and execute files,      change file and folder attributes, create new files, append data to files,      delete files and folders, change file and folder permissions and take      ownership of files and folders.
*Modify --* enables a user or group to      view files and subfolders, execute application files, list folder      contents, view file and folder attributes, change file and folder      attributes, create new files and folders, append file data and delete      files.
*Read &      Execute --*      enables a user or group to view files and folders, execute application      files, list folder contents, read file data and view file and folder      attributes.
*List Folder      Contents --*      enables a user or group to navigate folders, list folder contents and view      file and folder attributes.
*Read --* enables a user or group to      view a folder's contents, read data and view file and folder attributes.
*Write --* enables a user or group to      change file and folder attributes, create new files, make changes to files      and create new folders and append file data.
To determine a user's ultimate resulting permissions, add all the NTFS permissions granted to a user directly and as a result of group membership, then subtract those permissions denied directly and as a result of group membership.
  For example, if a user is explicitly granted Full Control but is also a member of a Group in which Full Control is denied, the user will not receive Full Control rights. If a user received Read & Execute and List Folder Contents in one group but was also a member of a group that had List Folder Contents denied, the user's resultant NTFS permissions would be only Read & Execute. For this reason, administrators should carefully apply Deny permissions, as the Deny attribute overrules any equivalent instances of Allow when the two rights are applied to the same user or group.
  Windows XP includes an effective permissions tool you can use to help verify the permissions a user or group receives. To access the tool:
Open the folder or filename's Properties dialog box.
Click the Security tab.
Click the Advanced button. The Advanced Security      Settings For _File/Foldername_ will open.
Click the Effective Permissions tab. (*Figure E*)
Click the Select button.
The Select User Or Group dialog box will appear.
Type the group or username whose permissions you wish      to confirm in the Enter The Object Name To Select      window and click OK.
The Advanced Security Settings For      _File/Foldername_      dialog box will display the resulting NTFS permissions for that user or      group.
*Figure E*
  *i.t.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/ee/fileshares/EffectivePermissions.jpg  The Effective Permissions tab helps simplify determining a user or group's actual permissions.  *

Combining Share and NTFS Permissions*

  It sounds straightforward. Configure the permissions you want and a user is good to go. But there's one additional catch to keep in mind. Folder share_ and_ NTFS permissions must combine to determine the actual rights a user or group receives. Unfortunately, they often conflict.
  To determine the ultimate permissions a user receives, take the user or group's resulting shared permissions and compare it with the user or group's resulting NTFS permissions. Note that the most restrictive of those rights will prevail.
  For example, if a user's resulting NTFS rights are Read and Execute and the same user's resulting share permission is Full Control, the user will not receive Full Control. Instead, Windows calculates the _most__ restrictive_ of the two resulting rights, which in this case is the NTFS permission of Read and Execute. 
  Remember that, to determine a user or group's ultimate resulting permissions, the most restrictive of the resulting NTFS and share rights applies. This is an important lesson that's easily forgotten but that quickly leads to frustration for users, so be sure to spend time up front properly calculating share and NTFS permissions.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Already known but Nice post ron rep u


----------



## Ron (Mar 5, 2007)

thnxs piyush........


----------



## casanova (Mar 5, 2007)

And what wud happen if we reinstall windows or dual boot say xp and vista.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

Yr post rox man, repg ya.


----------



## Ron (Mar 6, 2007)

> "Yr post rox man"


Thnx buddy.....


----------

